# Braided line questions



## Bigstout17 (Sep 8, 2015)

Is there any braided line that you can use for trout redfish flounder that doesn't require a fluorocarbon leader? I saw spider wire makes stealth invisa braid. Anyone tried it?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fluro, imo offers more advantages than just being less visible than braid. Abrasion resistance first and foremost. The teeth of a trout and flounder can easily knick up and cut light braid.


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

Im with JD on that one. Any particular reason you don't want to use a leader?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Not sure how ditching a leader would be beneficial in any way. Learn the Albright, FG, Uni, or whatever line-to-line knot you find works best for you & you'll be good to go.


----------



## Bigstout17 (Sep 8, 2015)

JD are u saying fluorocarbon line or just leader? 
The benefit would be not having to tie it on. Right now I'm using 20lb power pro with a 20lb leader.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I fish the Magnolia River that's crystal clear, so I always use about an 8' flouro leader tied on with a double uni. I can tie it on in about 1-2 minutes. My hit count easily went up 10-fold with a leader over just straight invisibraid. Plus, a lot fewer break-offs.


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

If you really don't want to tie a leader on then just fish with mono or fluro line. I like braid so I use the albright knot with about 3 feet of leader so as i cut lures/hooks off i can tie plenty of more on before I run out of room.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bigstout17 said:


> JD are u saying fluorocarbon line or just leader?
> The benefit would be not having to tie it on. Right now I'm using 20lb power pro with a 20lb leader.


The benefit of braid, especially for inshore artificials, is that you can cast a bait better. While switching to mono or fluro line you can skip running a leader but then you lose a big advantage of braid.

If simply tying on a leader is too much for you, I hope you dont venture into blue water fishing or something like that! Learn an FG knot. Im not a great knot man by any means but if I can tie an FG in low light in a rocking boat in about a minute any one can!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Like stated casting distance is a huge benefit of braid. The other benefits are line capacity and lack of stretch, which allows easier hook sets. No Bill Dance hook sets required!

An Albright knot is a very easy to tie and allows you to join braid to fluorocarbon very quickly. Some say it's bulky, I go five twist up and two down. With the setup below this will not break! If it breaks you are doing something wrong. 

Personally, I use 20 lb. Power Pro - 12 lb. Fluoro on the flats 99% of the time. The exception is topwater and I don't throw them often. (Mono leader or heavier Fluoro)

- Nick


----------



## Bigstout17 (Sep 8, 2015)

Good info guys. With that said what do you think the best all around lb test is for inshore. I have 40lb on one and 20lb on a couple.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I have 20 on my trout rods it can pretty much handle any fish as long as you set your drag right. I catch trout red fish and flounder on those. Anything below a 50 lb floro leader I tie an albright anything 50 lb floro leader and above I tie the FG knot. I caught a 15 lb snapper in the bay on my calcutta 401 with 50 lb floro and 50lb braid with the FG knot I stopped it dead in its tracks also a big thanks to Keith aka Ocean Master for upgrading my drag washers and bearings. For flounder I tie about a 2' leader for trout and red fish I tie a 3' leader I always go with 20 lb Seagar floro for those if I'm in an area with lots of blue fish mixed in I go up to a 40lb leader.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I say no more then 20# I also use my inshore Reels to snapper fish during the sheephead run after I catch enough for dinner we like to run offshore and release some snapper. Have no problem catching snapper but we do break off some and the ajs will for sure test the light gear but dang its fun


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

I use 15lb power pro super 8 slick with and Albright knot connecting about 3 feet of 20lb Segaurs blue label. This is on my "strictly inshore rod". Specks, Reds, Flounder and sheepies. That set up on my allstar classic/penn fierce 2000 series leads for some awesome casting distance.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

you want to use a fluro leader.... if not go straight mono, but straight braid isn't invisible my any means---- regardless of what the box says


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^^ this. Invisibraid has a nice "neutral" look in the water, but it's definitely not invisible.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

On my 2500/3000 series reels, I use 15# braid with 15# or sometimes 20# flouro leader. I even use this for fishing for larger trout around the rigs in the bay. I have caught many bull reds with this setup, and if you take your time and not set your drag too tight, you can land them.

If I'm specifically fishing for bull reds, I use a 4000 series reel with either 20# or 30# braid with a 20# or 25# flouro leader. You can work the reds a little harder and not wear them out as bad with this setup. I don't use the setup for trout.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Throwing in the towel on all braids. Back to the mono I grew up with, along with today's fluorocarbon's for leaders. Got sucked into thinking braid would revolutionize my fishing, but most of my fishing is inshore, with the occasional red snapper run, so for what I do, mono is just fine. Better actually. Doesn't cost a bundle either.

Never ever had a fish run off more than 100 yards of line, so why the need for that extra 300 yards? Only advantage I saw to braid was the cast distance, and even that is overrated. Stuff is almost impossible to break off too without slicing off your arm. Yeah, happy to be back to mono.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

SWAngler said:


> Never ever had a fish run off more than 100 yards of line, so why the need for that extra 300 yards?


On my 4000's I fill up half my spool with mono, then tie on braid with a double uni knot, so only need about 125-150 yds of braid.

On my 2500's/3000's mine only need about 125-150yds to fill the spool.

I have gotten to where I'm buying 500-1000 yd spools instead of the smaller spools to further save $$.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

markbxr400 said:


> On my 4000's I fill up half my spool with mono, then tie on braid with a double uni knot, so only need about 125-150 yds of braid.
> 
> On my 2500's/3000's mine only need about 125-150yds to fill the spool.
> 
> I have gotten to where I'm buying 500-1000 yd spools instead of the smaller spools to further save $$.


Buying in bulk is where it is at braid or mono will save you a pile of money


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

You think braid is tough because it is hard to cut but under tension is has very little tolerance for chaffing. Always use mono or fluoro leader.


----------



## Bigstout17 (Sep 8, 2015)

Watched how to tie the uni on spiderwires website and it is easy after you do it once or twice. Landed a few big reds since learning and my knots all held. Thanks


----------



## Schmuck (Oct 15, 2015)

Since we're talking inshore fishing here, salinity could vary depending on where you are fishing. My understanding of fluoro has been that it's invisible in saltwater, not fresh. Is this true? Or is its refractive quality (or lack of) and it's "invisible" nature the same in fresh or salt?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Fluro works its magic in all conditions by fabrication it is made to be clear and works for salt / fresh.

Check out the alberto knot, smaller and stronger.
Im a fan of the uni but sometimes an alberto is simply the way to go...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Alot of Bass guys use fluro in clear water lakes.... it helps for those line shy smallies


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Braid is great and I do use it for both salt and freshwater. Always use a leader. Mono is always stronger than braid. Had to go to 150 lb braid due to the fact 80 lb mono will break 100lb test braid almost every time after a hang up in the thick stuff.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

markbxr400 said:


> On my 4000's I fill up half my spool with mono, then tie on braid with a double uni knot, so only need about 125-150 yds of braid.
> 
> On my 2500's/3000's mine only need about 125-150yds to fill the spool.
> 
> I have gotten to where I'm buying 500-1000 yd spools instead of the smaller spools to further save $$.


 That's a good plan. I do the same job with cheap Chinese Dyneema for backing, then a Power Pro topshot.


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

I've not had a major line failure with some of the cheaper braids available from Piscifun on Amazon. I've spend about $12 for 540yds of braid in 12# and 27# so far. (knot failure, yes due to my own error) Will be buying a bigger spool of 80 when I get a heavier setup.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

HOW MANY INSHORE ANGLERS DO NOT USE LEADERS (except wire, as necessary)?????


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll go straight mono if the reel's loaded with it, but since I'm mostly on braid at the moment - leader it is.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> HOW MANY INSHORE ANGLERS DO NOT USE LEADERS (except wire, as necessary)?????


I talk about Louisiana a lot, because that's what I know. In the stained water over there, and with the aggressive nature of the Redfish over there, those fish are not leader shy, and the guides I know will often not bother with it, especially if they are not using a popping cork, but are swimming something.
Around here, I don't leave the barn without some fluoro tied on. Depends on the water and the fishery.


----------

